# Rear Slide Queen



## Coasty63 (Feb 21, 2005)

The wife and I are looking to purchase a new trailer and we really like the idea of the slide bed. What are some of the opinions of people 6ft and over sleeping in these. Do you feel as though you need more room. I know they advertise that the beds are queens but I think they are only 74 inches long. Would like to have some idea prior to purchasing.

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

I am 6'4" and sleeping the the Queen slide is not always easy. I cannot stretch my legs straight. If you sleep on your side with your legs bent, you are fine. If you like to sleep on your stomach, you are in trouble. If you sleep on your back, your legs will need to split apart if you want them straight.

I sleep in all the above positions during a night (except maybe on my stomach). So, for tall guys, the queen slide is not great. But I would still buy the 26 RS if I could do it all again. The amount of room freed up in the cabin by the slide makes it worth it.

Randy


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Welcome!!!! action 

Although not a rear slider, on the 28BHS, the bed is in the traditional location, not turned. So I guess those legs would have to hang off the end unless you put something down at the end like a table.

Good luck and try all models out at the dealer before you purchase.

Sure glad I am only 5-9.









Kevin


----------



## kjp1969 (Apr 25, 2004)

I'm 5'10" and my toes *always* hit the wall, probably because I don't sleep with my head up against the headboard. Fine if I sleep on my side, or slightly diagonally, and I don't ever mind because by the time I hit the sack while camping I'm TIRED. I could probably sleep on the kitchen counter.

It's a wee bit claustrophobic back in that little cubbyhole, but I don't mind that either.

Kevin P.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

I am 6'4" like Randy and I'm fine with the rear slide bed. I sleep on my side for the most part. When I sleep on my back my feet somtimes hang out over the edge but I am used to that having done it all my life. We use our four bunks a whole lot but if I didn't I would look very hard at the 28bhs which has a very nice floor plan.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

At 6'1" and change I have no problem in the queen slide with ref to how tall I am. There are other issues like the noisy metal blinds that will be replaced this spring and the fact that I ended up in the back and have to climb over DW in the morning because I get up before her and last but not least the mattress is just not right (needs a foam topper or replaced with an air mattress). But all in all it is a fine place to sleep when camping.


----------



## dmbcfd (Sep 8, 2004)

I'm 5' 4" and I don't understand the problem? I am also replacing the metal blinds with standard roll up shade. I also might add the slide topper to quiet the rain on the hard roof.

Steve


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Welcome to OUTBACKERS!

Just cut off a couple inches of your feet! (kidding!)
I wish the slide was wider, so a person could sleep the other direction.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

The window at the opposite end is for tall people to hang their feet outside









John


----------



## Coasty63 (Feb 21, 2005)

I thank you all for the input. The wife and I are still looking and the outback, adirondack and streamlite seem to be at the top of our list. We have two kids and the bunks seem to be the best choice for us. I was some what wondering about the queen slide because I know who will have to sleep in the back. I spent many nights in the small bunks on board ship but could hang my legs out if need be. You have been very helpful and we will continue the search.


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Coasty,

6'2" and 260. I've not had any trouble sleeping in the Outback Queen Slide. Will consider replacing the blinds, however.

Great looking TT! I haven't been able to find anything I like better (although I'm not really considering changing).

Have a great time.

Mark


----------



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

My husband is 6'3'' and he's fine with the queen slide. It's a little cramped but he sleeps on the outside as he usually awake first. It forces you to do a little snuggling at night when your used to a King size bed at home. That's the fun of camping.







I bought queen size sheets for our bed and they fit perfect.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

Does anyone know the demensions of the Queen slide mattress? I would like to purchase a mattress pad for it before we go and pick ours up in a few weeks.


----------



## 1stTimeAround (Sep 22, 2004)

How does a 6ft. person fit you ask?

You have to fold them just right!!









Jason


----------



## Ivy & Don (Feb 24, 2005)

I bought a regular queen mattress pad and it works just fine. The numbers I have are 60x76 for the size of the bed. It's very nice to be able to put sheets on the bed for camping.


----------



## Momto4boyz62 (Feb 20, 2005)

I bought a regular queen mattress pad and it works just fine. The numbers I have are 60x76 for the size of the bed. It's very nice to be able to put sheets on the bed for camping. >>>>>>>

Thanks for the measurements! If a regular queen mattress pad works then that is what i will buy (even though the prices are not much different from Camper's Choice for a queen mattress pad cover.

I bought a regular queen sheet set that was on sale at target and figure I will put it on and adjust it if I need, to make it fit snuggly.

Our sheets were always POPPING off our mattresses in our Coleman which drove me NUTS!!!!!

I figured regular sheets would have more fabric to stay on better for the fitted sheet and more fabric to tuck the for the top flat sheet.

Target had some really nice green flannel sheets that were on sale for $15 I might go back and get those for early spring camping and our fall camping trips. Nothing nicer than snuggly sheets!!!!

I was also looking at fleece sleeping bags at KMart for the boys and the buck beds but wondering if they would only be good in the summer.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

I am 6' 1 and we converted the queen to a KINGSIZE bed. It is Great and took only a few hours and we no longer have to climb over each other.


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I would be interested in seeing/hearing how that was done. Climbing over each other is the only thing I dislike about the rear slide.....well, except for the noisey blinds, but I'm changing them this year.

Tim


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I'm with Tim....please explain!


----------



## LILLUKIE (Jan 10, 2005)

We added some comfort and ease to our mattress, by adding a egg crate type pad. We then covered that with a mattress pad, then the sheet, then held it all down with the elastic strraps that hold the sheets from corner to corner. Works out pretty good and alittle softer.


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Boy, can't figure out how to get a king into my slide. You could put it in sideways (a king is 76 wide and others have said the queen slide is 76 long) but it would stick out all the way to the dinette table on the 23RS. Can't see how to make that work and still be livable.


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Boy, can't figure out how to get a king into my slide. You could put it in sideways (a king is 76 wide and others have said the queen slide is 76 long) but it would stick out all the way to the dinette table on the 23RS. Can't see how to make that work and still be livable.
> [snapback]26666[/snapback]​


Will Send Pictures in the next couple of days, built hinged 18" shelf with bolster.

Replace the *&*#@ blind with a thermal hook and loop thermal cover.


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Okay TheBoyds, you have my attention. I really really really want to see this mod.


----------



## jgerni (Nov 10, 2003)

Yes, please show us details on this mod!!!


----------



## Paul_in_Ohio (Sep 29, 2004)

This 6' 2" camper is also interested. Sleeping unfolded in the camper is a dream of mine.

Paul


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Brian,

Since you have the 26 RS, and I am 6'4", I am also interested in how you did this. I would also like to know how you still manage to use the dinette with a king size bed in place.

Randy


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Or the sofa.............

Mark


----------



## TheBoyds (Jan 1, 2005)

Posted pictures and info under Kingsize Bed


----------

